# Where do you guys fish?



## Gildog

I know this is NODAK forum, but lots of other states' check it out...where does everyone fish? Interesting to hear the diff lakes and types of water...

I fish mostly at Truman reservoir in MO...usually anchor on humps or points and use nightcrawlers or minnows, sometimes cut bait. Usually set up in the afternoon on these areas with bait for cats, then cast a spoon for white bass or hybrids, which often come to the surface towards sundown.

It can get pretty crazy if the cats are biting and the hybrids start breaking surface right before dark!


----------



## work hard hunt harder

oklahoma in the arkansas river easy to get 60+plus pound cat fish behinde the gore dam just get there early and bring lots of stuff to pile around you because if you dont people will littraly cast over your head and be packed shoulder to shoulder with 5+poles each i only use one and make shure i have alot of gear around me to keep people from getting to close to were ther lines get in your lines


----------



## bigboy8900

I'm in New Orleans, and fish for big cats in the Mississippi River. Right now I am waiting for the snow to melt up north, so the river can rise sending the catfish closer to the banks.


----------



## powerstrokeboy1

8) Lake cumberland, down in southern kentucky baby! im a kentucky boy. :beer: 8)


----------



## NightWarrior

I fish The Red River of the North and her tributaries around the Fargo area in North Dakota.


----------



## poodlepoker

Freeway Lakes in Albany Oregon, i use nightcrawlers but am going to try minnows, catch yellow bullhead and carp, i know the big boys are in there though. You guys think catfishing is fun, come over here and reel in a halibut


----------



## Toby Mougey




----------



## jober

The Mississippi river in north east Missouri and the cats are starting to bite big time since the water is starting to warm up!


----------



## NDfieldHunter38

I take my little boy to the Sheyenne River and catfhis all the time, he has a blast and we catch some good sized cats out there.


----------



## nd_hunter

just north of grand forks or sometimes drayton for me...never seem to catch anything though...... :wink:


----------

